# Station d'acceuil henge docks.



## fanrav (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, je viens de découvrir cette station d'acceuil pour MacBook et MacBook pro.
Pourriez-vous me faire part de vos tests et avis ?
Merci


----------



## Armin92 (28 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je n'ai pas le H Dock mais il m'intéresse beaucoup
Un truc que je trouve un peux craintif c'est que le lecteur de carte mémoire est inaccessible quand le mac est dans le dock. Un detail mais qui compte a mes yeux.


----------



## supergrec (28 Avril 2011)

http://www.fortytoo.fr/1405/test-de-la-station-daccueil-henge-docks-pour-macbook-macbook-pro

Je vien de le lire est y sont sans appel : pas top et a déconseiller.

Moi aussi j'en chercher un, sur celui ci je passe.

Dommage que le bookendz soit aussi chère ( environ 330 euros )


----------



## Pilou41 (29 Avril 2011)

supergrec a dit:


> http://www.fortytoo.fr/1405/test-de-la-station-daccueil-henge-docks-pour-macbook-macbook-pro
> 
> Je vien de le lire est y sont sans appel : pas top et a déconseiller.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton avis, et les commentaires de cette vidéo.
J'ai commander le miens (pour MBP 17" Mid 2009) et j'en suis ravi.
Reçu ce matin par La Poste, et commandé il y à une semaine chez le fabricant aux USA.
Le prix d'abord, j'ai payé 79,29 euros (dont 2,16 euros de frais de commission à ma banque pour transaction US Dollar vers Euro), le prix est de 79,95 USD tout compris.

Surtout ne pas l'acheté chez MacWay, car de 1°) Il n'est que sur commande, et de 2°) il est vendu plus de 130 euros hors frais de port.

Ensuite l'installation est simple et je n'ai mis que 15 minutes en prenant mon temps et en regardant avant le manuel (en anglais uniquement).

Je n'ai mis que les USB,la sortie audio, l'alim et c'est tout. Inutile de mettre des ports que je n'utilise pas (Fire et entrée audio). Le dock est stable pour une utilisation bureautique classique. Mon bureau n'est pas un baby foot 

J'ai néanmoins quelques points négatif mais sans être rédhibitoire.

1°) Pas de câble d'alimentation (une simple rallonge mâle/femelle aurait éviter l'obligation de racheter un second câble).
2°) Le câble réseau livré est mâle/mâle, il est donc inutilisable si vous n'avez pas la box à côté de votre dock. Personnellement j'ai connecté mon câble réseau directement (rallonge connecté à la box). Attention, la pâte doit être supprimé, le miens étant déjà cassé pas de soucis pour l'insertion dans le dock.
3°) Les USB, difficile de déconnecter et reconnecter un périphérique. J'ai donc connecter sur un des USB un mini hub et hop plus de soucis, ce qui me laisse un USB libre (rallonge Logitech).
4°) Pour le lecteur de carte mémoire, pas de soucis même si il est inaccessible il suffit de connecter sur un USB libre (voir ci dessus) un lecteur de carte externe qui de plus permettras la lecture et l'écriture sur de nombreux autres formats que le simple SD.
5°) Point noir vraiment pénible mais comme toujours et selon l'utilisation adaptable, le démarrage du MBP. J'ai configurer mon MBP pour un démarrage automatique tous les jours à 8 heures (mail et autres transmission en démarrage à la session). Comme il ne fait aucun bruit cela ne dérange rien ni personne.

Donc pour ma part ce bout de plastique est très pratique et malgré sont prix il reste le dock le plus accessible et le moins cher du marché actuellement.

Je met une photo ci dessous.

Cdt
Pilou41


----------



## Nours JF (2 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Commande facile, livraison rapide.. mais après 1h 30 de bataille, impossible d'avoir une connexion facile, défaut d'alignement sûrement.. rayures sur mon BB.... cher, très cher à ce prix-là, inutilisable...


----------



## supergrec (2 Juin 2011)

Sans compter aussi qu'il faut rajouté a cela un autre chargeur macSafe.

Car sinon tu doit a chaque fois dévisser le support et le revissé a chaque fois que tu reviens.

Et vous appelez ça une station d'accueil. 

Chacun sa vision d'un bout de plastique.


----------



## nalexis (2 Juin 2011)

J'ai une station henge docks après presque 1an d'utilisation j'ai quelques commentaire a faire 

Les + 
-Le design, elle s'intègre très bien a cote d'une tv ou d'un écran ( mon cas)
-Tout est fournit
- stable 


Les -
- la vise de fixation laisse une vieille marque sur le magsafe... L'acier abime un peu le plastique
- portable a brancher avec précaution et a enlever aussi doucement car des marques apparaissent sur l'écran ( marque faire par le plastique de la station)
- finition des passages de câble limite sur certains model ( j'en ai acheté 4 pour moi et des amis mais j'ai du retailler le câble réseau pour 2 dentre eux)

Concernant la sortie de mise en veille je n'ai pas de pb, je suis connecté avec un trackpad et clavier en BT et il me suffit de clic ou appuyer sur une touche pour que le portable se rallume simplement

Donc au final très pratique,je dois l'avouer, j'ai rajouté autour du plastique de la venge dock sur l'interieur un chatterton blanc afin de le plus faire de marque sur l'écran et j'ai racheté une 2eme alimentation et j'en laisse une tout le temps dessus mais je suis très content de cette achat. La station n'est pas parfaite mais il suffit de faire attention et prévoir certain désagrément pour en être ravi  donc je la recommande quand même car très pratique et peu chère


----------



## drs (2 Juin 2011)

a la vue de cette chose, j'ai cru que c'était une blague...mais non 

Je trouve que pour 80eur, cela fait très cheap


----------



## nalexis (4 Juin 2011)

Elle est quand même bien pratique et surtout la seul vrai station a moins de 100&#8364; 

PS: regardez aussi sur eBay j'en ai trouvé a 20&#8364; neuve , des gens qui ont test sans être convaincu


----------



## supergrec (4 Juin 2011)

nalexis a dit:


> PS: regardez aussi sur eBay j'en ai trouvé a 20&#8364; neuve , des gens qui ont test sans être convaincu



Ah bon, vient d'aller voir et y a que des vendeur Américain au prix de 31 + 25 euros de frais de port.

Je sais pas d'ou tu sort ce prix de 20 euros. :mouais::mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## alphazing (20 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Je souhaite acheter le Henge Dock mais je souhaite savoir si je peux l'utiliser avec une protection intégrale Coque SeeThru de Speck

Pouvez vous le dire si cela est possible car je souhaite ne pas enelbver ma coque a chaque utilisation


----------



## iRoc (21 Août 2013)

alphazing a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je souhaite acheter le Henge Dock mais je souhaite savoir si je peux l'utiliser avec une protection intégrale Coque SeeThru de Speck
> 
> Pouvez vous le dire si cela est possible car je souhaite ne pas enelbver ma coque a chaque utilisation



Je ne sais pas si tu as deja trouvé ta solution mais la coque étant épaisse, elle ne conviendra pas pour ce dock et devra être enlevé à chaque fois...




Je relance un peu ce topic car possesseur d'un MBA 11" mid-2012 je souhaitais trouver une solution bureautique et mobile, différents docks existent sur le marché mais beaucoup son horizontaux et la solution verticale d'Henge Docks me semblait être pas mal. Mais lorsqu'on regardais sur le site, rien ne spécifiait si la sortie USB était en 2.0 ou 3.0 et il était plus probable qu'elle soit en 2.0... J'ai donc contacté le support et chanceux d'européens que nous sommes, ils m'ont confirmés que notre version est High-Speed donc en 3.0 !!! 
J'ai donc commandé ce dock sur le site du constructeur samedi soir et recu mercredi matin donc très rapide par UPS ! 
Une fois déballé l'aspect est très solide, le logement interne est rembourré de gomme caoutchouc afin d'éviter toutes rayures, par contre mon MBA est recouvert intégralement d'un film de protection donc l'insertion est un peu difficile mais ca rentre ! Le pied est anti dérapant donc pas de risques que la bestiole bouge !
L'avantage du port USB 3.0 me permettra d'y brancher un hub usb 3.0 alimenté 7-ports sur lequel sera branché divers DDExt et pour le surf internet sachant qu'en position fermé le signal est plus faible, j'ai opté pour un adaptateur USB-Ethernet 3.0 gigabit 1000 pour avoir un taux de transfert optimal et sans pertes. et sur le second port Thunderbolt sera branché un adaptateur HDMI pour le brancher à une TV LED 26"

Résultat : une solution complète qui amène les avantages d'un ordi de bureau et d'un ultra-book et pour vraiment pas cher, en tout cas bien moins qu'un MacMini ! et pour du surf, mails, et autres utilisations standards c'est largement suffisant !


----------

